# What's your 'bible' ?



## Taiji fan (Dec 27, 2002)

Is there any particular books that you refer to within your martial arts training...either as a text book or for inspiration?


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 28, 2002)

Living the Martial Way by Forrest Morgan

The Book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi

Xing Yi Quan Xue by Sun Lu Tang

The Root of Chinese Qigong by Yang Jwing-ming

Kodo: Ancient Ways by Kensho Furuya

The Art of War by Sun Tzu (reinterpretation by J.H. Huang)

The Code of the Samurai by A.L. Sadler

there are others, but these are my favorites.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Dec 28, 2002)

In addition to those listed above:

The Unfettered Mind by Takuan Soho

The Art of Peace by Morihei Ueshiba

Sword and Brush by David Lowry

The Sword of No Sword by John Stevens

...and I aslo have many more on my student's must read list.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2002)

The Infinite Insights series 1 - 5.

Hee Il Cho's master kicks both volumes.


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 28, 2002)

is there any thing specific that leads you to your selections....is there a particular chapter....?


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Jan 22, 2003)

Tai Chi Classics - Waysun Liao***

Tai Chi Chuan Textbook - Chen Pan Ling

Tao Te Ching
I Ching (Huang, 1998)

My Taichi bibles....If you dont have a copy of the classics you gotta have it!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 15, 2003)

The Book of Five Rings - Musashi
Kenpo Karate the Law of the Fist and Empty Hand - Parker
Cultivating the Ch'i - Olson
Effortless Combat Throws - Cartmell
Karate-do Kyohan - Funakoshi
Martial Musings - Smith
The Art of War - Sun Tzu (tr. Cleary)
What Is Self Defense (Kenpo Jujitsu) - Mitose
The Way to Live - Hackenschmidt
The Unrevealed Secrets of Man - Jowett
The Kyokushin Way - Oyama
There Are No Secrets - Lowenthal
Qigong Empowerment - Liang
Warriors of Stillness - Diepersloot
Ch'i Kung: the Way of Power - Lam

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## TLH3rdDan (May 15, 2003)

book of five rings
i-ching
tao te ching
art of war
beyond the known


----------



## East Winds (Jun 6, 2003)

"Tai Chi Training in China : Masters, Teachers and Coaches" by Howard Thomas.

A Taiji teacher from the UK going to China to find a "Master". He eventually spent 5 years training in China and this is his story of his time searching for a "real" Taiji Master. Humorous, enlightening and humbling. A story about "real" taiji training in China, warts and all.


----------



## BlastU (Jun 6, 2003)

Simplified 24 Forms Tai Chi'Chuan - Pan Zhiwei & Zhang Aiwu (Chinese and English)

other martial arts stuff, I ask my grandparents, they have a bunch of books on it, I'll ask my dad to ask them for it when he goes back to China to see them.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 4, 2003)

I find the *Dao De Jing* highly overrated.

"Bibles" for martial spirituality is not a book but three words used by my Shifu.
In Mandarin: Duo Liangxi
"Practice More"

But for my reccommended reading

Classical Chinese State Confucianism
The four Books:
The Doctrine of the Mean
The Great Learning
The Analects
Mencius

The Daoist works
Zhuangzi (Complete works)
Sunzi's Art of War

Buddhist Scripture
The Dhammapada
Heart Sutra

Selected stories:
Xiyouji (aka Monkey or Journey to the West)
All Men are Brothers

Poety of Libai 
Tufu
and
Su-shi

You can read all the twexts you want... but to be a superior man you should be well rounded and versed in the classics


----------

